# Flounder gigging



## jarussell1795 (Aug 8, 2017)

Anybody know some good gigging spots?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

jarussell1795 said:


> Anybody know some good gigging spots?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


find the clean water. and start searching. more times than not you will come across them


----------



## AstroFan1975 (May 7, 2012)

Lake Powerderhorn, bay area is good gigging


----------

